# broken battery latch? :(



## Tony Phamily Man (Aug 2, 2010)

so recently I dropped my Canon EOS Digital Rebel (oof).  Luckily everything works still with one exception: The latch which closes my battery compartment doesn't shut.  Basically the small black piece you pull back to open the latch forcibly broke in half when it fell.  As such whenever I try to close it the black piece isn't long enough to snap the latch in.  I've been using tape to keep my battery in place, but this has been really infuriating.   Does anyone have any ideas for how I can fix this? Perhaps by fixing the latch or replacing it?


----------



## Ryan L (Aug 2, 2010)

Tony Phamily Man said:


> so recently I dropped my Canon EOS Digital Rebel (oof). Luckily everything works still with one exception: The latch which closes my battery compartment doesn't shut. Basically the small black piece you pull back to open the latch forcibly broke in half when it fell. As such whenever I try to close it the black piece isn't long enough to snap the latch in. I've been using tape to keep my battery in place, but this has been really infuriating. Does anyone have any ideas for how I can fix this? Perhaps by fixing the latch or replacing it?


 
They are replaceable, I think they are around 30 bucks from Canon. They actually come off so that you can add a battery grip. So instead if you wanted to pick up a cheap grip you could forget the door.


----------



## Dao (Aug 2, 2010)

Google "canon eos digital rebel battery door replacement" yield some results.  Looks like the door is about $15-$18


----------



## Tony Phamily Man (Aug 2, 2010)

damn. are most photo grips ~$200?


----------



## shmne (Aug 2, 2010)

But oh so worth it! Especially if you have big hands, they are a god send. 

Plus the extra weight makes holding steady even simpler.


----------



## Tony Phamily Man (Aug 2, 2010)

my issue with gettign a photo grip at this point is that they're kidna expensive and that my camera is kinda old. most photo grips are camera specific right?


----------



## shmne (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd assume the rebel series could share grips (to an extent) especially since recent models have been so similar with the exception of internal workings.

If you aren't planning on moving onto a pro-sumer or pro level dslr anytime soon than it may be worth checking out if the most current rebel could still use the same grip yours does. This way worse case scenario you can still upgrade to a more up to date camera and possibly not fear losing the grip.


----------



## Tony Phamily Man (Aug 3, 2010)

so i have the canon eos digital rebel, not the 300 D. do you think the battery doors for the 300D would work for the EOS Digital Rebel?


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 3, 2010)

I love my grip for my t1i. I got it for like $140 with two generic brand batts on ebay. Makes my camer feel much better in my hands and its nice having portrait position buttons and 2 batts loaded at once.


----------



## MohaimenK (Aug 3, 2010)

you can always go to Opteka battery grips and they will be just fine. You don't always have to go with the canon grip. It's on amazon for $65 which also includes 2 batteries.


----------



## Dao (Aug 3, 2010)

But did any of those 3rd party battery grips made for the original digital rebel? (BG-E1)


----------



## Tony Phamily Man (Aug 4, 2010)

unfortunately none of them were


----------

